# 400 watt 2 liter Hempy SOG



## Xare (Jul 6, 2009)

Iam working with an Indica variety from seed I made last season. 

Clones were taken from a few of my mothers and rooted via bubbecloner. 








Then transplanted into 2 Liter Hempy buckets: 25% verm / 75% perlite








To get 25 Hempy's under my 400 watt HPS








Triggering flower with 12/12 when the clones reached 5-7 inches.


Day 23 of Flowering...























































Ive trimmed the bottom 1/3rd or so of these plants twice now. On the First and the Third week of flower. 

The canopy looks a bit uneven because I moved them before the pics. I put the small ones in the middle to get the most light. I have a few that are smaller then the others because I think I trimmed them too much in the first week. But the rest are all about 16-18 inches tall now. 

Besides the first few weeks, when I was using diluted nutes. Ive been running with a 5 micro / 10 bloom lucas formula. Ive read that a 400 watt HPS light does not need full 8/16 lucas. And they seem to like how ive been feeding them. So iam gonna keep it at this ratio till the plants tell me different. 

I use GH Hardwater Micro and my well water which is very hard and Alkaline. After I mix up a batch of nutes I still have to use about 6ml of PH down to get my PH to about 6.0 

Right now iam just using a drop tester kit to check the PH and guessing on the PPM... 

I water every other day with 1 cup of nutes per hempy bucket. That works out to 1 and 3/4 of a gallon of nutes every other day for my 25 plant SOG

The extra 1/4 gallon I spray on the tops of the buckets on the off water days. I use a 2 gallon pressure sprayer to mix my nutes in. But when I water I use the sprayer to fill up a bucket and I measure out 1 cup per plant and just pour it in. 

The plants do drink up all the nutes very fast. I tried going as far as two days between waterings but the plants did not like that. 

The 2 liter hempy buckets have a 1/2 inch hole up about 2 inches from the ground level. I covered the hole with some burlap, and this was not a good idea because it seems to allow mold to grow. So next time iam gonna use screen or just put small holes in the side instead of a big one. 

The Strain should be an early finisher, iam gonna guess around 60 days. It has some Kush - Indica traits like Pointy water leafs instead of round ones. And a very spicy flavor. 

Iam worried that alot of my light is being blocked by the heavy leafage. The space is cramped with the 25 clones and some of the bud sites are blocked. 

Maybe next time I should run with just 16 clones, 4 rows of 4 instead of 5 rows of 5.

The yield will tell me what I need to do


----------



## bigbrew (Jul 6, 2009)

subscribed.

Im starting to flower under a 400 watt hps, a 3'x5' area and starting a sog 4 stage setup (6 clones each on a two week cycle, 24 total) Ive also got 5 cfl's for side lighting.

Im new to cloning, and have my first batch in the aerogarden with airstones.

Do you mind if I ask what your method of cloning is, time taken to root, and % that root? Im new to it so any lessons learned are appreciated.

Oh yeah im going dwc, the 4 containers are 10 gallons each. the mother is in soil and a second mother to join her soon.
Thanks

Also, what do you expect to yeild from your 25? 

Do you reccomend I reconsider reducing to 5 clones per stage ttotalling 20?

Props for trying that many under a 400 watt.





Xare said:


> Iam working with an Indica variety from seed I made last season.
> 
> Clones were taken from a few of my mothers and rooted via bubbecloner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xare (Jul 6, 2009)

Here is my Cloner thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/196684-my-homemade-bubble-cloner.html

I ended up with ~ 95% root rate with that bubble cloner. One died from drying out. The stem was not in the water. I was really happy with the bubble cloner and I plan on using it again. 

In two weeks or so iam going to take some more clones from my mothers to get them ready for the next rotation. I am gonna give the plants 2 weeks in the bubble cloner and a week or so in the veg room once transplanted. 

This is my first time running Hydro Hempy so I dont know what to expect from the yield. I hope for 15-20 grams per clone. 

Hopefully they are not too crowded /w 25 clones under the light. I dont think I will get much more Stretch / leaf growth...


----------



## Xare (Jul 7, 2009)

Yesterday I noticed a bit of curling to my leafs, and today I think I see some more signs of too much nutes.

So I watered with only water today PH'ed at 6.5

Then I tested a bit of the run off and it had a PH of about 6.0

So far this grow ive only watered with water only (no nutes) twice. 

But I think I should work a no nute watering into my feeding Schedule.

Maybe I will try this from now on: Feed - Feed - Water only - Feed - Feed - Water only...ect


----------



## bigbrew (Jul 8, 2009)

just like puff puff pass LOL...


----------



## Xare (Jul 10, 2009)

My Hempy's have gotten a nice flush and tomorrow they are back on the juice. 

Mold is one of my big fears, last year I lost some of my outdoor crop to it. Several days of rain from hurricane Ike 

So, I am gonna spray down my buds with some Greencure. A step for Prevention.


----------



## Xare (Jul 11, 2009)

Flowering day 28

Group shot:







Canopy:



























Pic taken outside of room :


----------



## bigbrew (Jul 11, 2009)

Looking real nice. Ive got four clones rooting in an aerogarden and 2 have bumps. Is it normal to see some brown bumps as well as white ones?


----------



## Xare (Jul 11, 2009)

Sounds like the start of rooting. It should be right.


----------



## Xare (Jul 15, 2009)

I am still trying to dial in the right amount of nutes for this test Hempy SOG.

The plants are still showing slight signs of too much fertilizer - dark green leafs and a bit of a downward curl. 

After a bit of reading about Lucas Formula and re-reading the hempy collective thread I think I found my mistake. 


Its suggested to Water - Water - Feed - Water - Water - Feed

Not Feed - Feed - Water 


The PPM of the 5-10 lucas formula is about 840 /w a .7 conversion meter

So feeding 3 times a week is a bit hot - about 2500 PPM

You can start seeing problems at 2100

Its recommended to keep the PPM of the rez within 1100-1400 

I dont have a meter yet so I still have to guess at this. But iam pretty sure the PPM in my rez has been high. 

I could feed with 8-16 lucas formula for about 1400 PPM once a week. And do the water, water, feed thing...

Or feed with 5-10 twice a week, each time they get about 840 PPM 

That would mean: feed - water - feed - water ( I skip a day between each water or feeding )

Plants do eat some of the nutes over time. Durning a week maybe 500 PPM or so. 

So if i feed with ~ 1700 PPM of nutes a week with two feedings @840 PPM and the plants eat 500 PPM that gets me a rez reading near 1200.



extra note: Ive added just over an ounce to my water per plant, instead of 8 oz per bucket iam 9.3 or so 

I now use all those 2 gallons I mix each watering. Very little runoff.


----------



## Xare (Jul 16, 2009)

Flowering day 33:


----------



## bigbrew (Jul 16, 2009)

Dude ur making some Fire. Keep up the good work.


----------



## stupid (Jul 16, 2009)

Dude
This is sweet! + rep


----------



## Xare (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks guys,

I am gonna be setting up my bubble cloner and taking cuttings for the next batch tonight. 

Taking about 40 cuttings. That covers my needs for 25 SOG plants and I am gonna setup 10 mother plants to run in my veg area in hempy.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jul 17, 2009)

Xare said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I am gonna be setting up my bubble cloner and taking cuttings for the next batch tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xare (Jul 17, 2009)

This is my first run in hempy and with this light so I dunno what yield will be yet. 

Another 3 weeks to go.


----------



## DOVESPRINGSGROWER (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice man liking it i got question was there a guide on how to make those 2 liter hempy?


----------



## Xare (Jul 17, 2009)

I tried the buckets a couple of ways. A single big hole for draining or a bunch of smaller holes. 

I think I like the latter best. 


A bit of green algae was growing near the bottom of the two liter because light could penetrate through. 

So for the next batch ive spray painted the bottom of the bucket black. 

I made the holes with a heated steel rod. And I cut the top of the 2 liter off. 








It was nice to see what the rez was doing for this first batch, but ive got the watering schedule figured out now.


----------



## Xare (Jul 18, 2009)

I took cuttings and put them in my bubble cloner for the next batch. 

These came from my mothers that are outside for my Guerrilla Grow. I gave them 5 hours of dark after cutting to avoid any stress. 

So far they have not needed any misting at all. Bubble Cloning is totally hands free. I love it. 










Bud growth has been noticeable from day to day, here we are on day 35 of Flowering:


----------



## Xare (Jul 20, 2009)

Today I took the plants out from under the light to give them another application of Greencure. 

And while they were out gave them a heavy watering / flush.


----------



## ibelieveingod31638 (Jul 20, 2009)

Getting close wow i am excitied for you this is an amazing grow


----------



## Xare (Jul 20, 2009)

Yea, should be a nice harvest with very little put into it. 


I flowered these clones when they were 5-7 inches tall. 

From the top of the Hempy two liters the clones now measure 14-17 inches. 

I still have a bit of extra vertical space, so for this next SOG crop I will flower when they are 8-10 inches tall. 

This would maximize the use of my light and space and get me optimal yield. 

I was being a bit conservative for this first test.


----------



## bigbrew (Jul 23, 2009)

Whats Greencure?


----------



## Xare (Jul 23, 2009)

Its a Fungicide Spray - Active Ingredient is Potassium Bicarbonate. 

When you spray it on the buds it changes their PH and mold like Botrytis cannot grow in them. 

Its safe to spray on the buds, people use it for fruits and vegetables.


----------



## Xare (Jul 24, 2009)

Flowering Day 41


Some of the hairs are turning from white to orange:













Side Buds:




















Full shot of clone:


----------



## Xare (Jul 27, 2009)

The cuttings in the cloner are starting to root today. 

I see white bumps on the stems and a couple have tiny roots starting. 

Over the last couple of days some of the cuttings fan leaves have turned yellow. Its a sign that the clone is using up stored energy and trying to root. 

I mixed up a light nitrogen foliage spray and gave them a misting.


----------



## TheFaux (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice grow Xare. You make it look easy.


----------



## Xare (Aug 2, 2009)

Flowering day 50 !

A couple of the top cola's are starting to Foxtail:




















A few have kept a Pyramid shape, with a bit of a curl:






























This is one of my short plants that did not Lollypop very well. It had large side branches. I should have removed them sooner, but when I caught it was too late. 









You can see it has a bit of Purple in the Leaf:





















And here is a group shot with about 10 days to go:









Its getting close to the end now


----------



## Xare (Aug 4, 2009)

In the veg area the clones have nice looking roots. 

Ten of the best rooted ones are going to become mothers. And the rest will be my next rotation of SOG clones to flower. 

Once transplanted from the cloner into a hempy bucket I like to give them a few hours of darkness before they go back under the light. 

After the dark period I will start nutes. Spraying each hempy with a 1/2 strength 5-10 lucas formula.


----------



## Xare (Aug 9, 2009)

My genetics are a bagseed mystery. 

I think they are F3's from: White Widow x Unknown

There are a few different Phenotypes in my progeny. The ones expressing the foxtail trait seem to be maturing faster then the rest. 

Today is flower day 57, about half the plants have mostly red hairs, and the rest have some white ones left. 

Down the road I will need to select one of the phenotypes from my seedline and keep mothers of that single type. 

Right now i am leaning towards the early maturing clones that express the foxtail trait. 


As a side project I have a single female F2 white widow x unknown cross outside with a few males. I took four cuttings from it recently and now they are in a mini bubble cloner to root. I will set them up as mothers and run a few clones from them later on.


----------



## Xare (Aug 10, 2009)

Day 58

Over the past couple of days all the hairs have been turning from white to red. 

So I just took at look at a calyx on the top of a bud with my Eye Clops microscope. 

100x magnification:














The majority of the heads on the plants are Clear-Milky. Another couple of days to go id say.


----------



## DOVESPRINGSGROWER (Aug 10, 2009)

Almost looks like a piece of red thread and clear ass trichs. I like to give my plants a nice five days without water before i harvest. So they dry faster for example five days w/o water five days hang dry, then the go in the jars.


----------



## Xare (Aug 10, 2009)

Its kinda hard to take pics with the scope with the bud is still on the plant. Much easier to remove a piece and set it down first. I can take some good ones that way at harvest. 


I will check the trichs again on day 60, if they are still looking clear I will wait a bit more. But iam guessing they wont take any longer then 64 days. 


While these are finishing off I have clones vegging in fresh Hempy's. 

They are starting to "grab" and they need a bit of veg time anyway.


----------



## 303 (Aug 10, 2009)

those are some good photos. does your eyeclops look like this? i'm getting one if so... what does it look like 400x? nice grow. +rep.


----------



## Xare (Aug 10, 2009)

Mine is the hand held portable version. Eye Clops Bioni Cam.

The one you show there has to be plugged into the TV.

The one I have comes with a flash drive that you can plug into the PC instead.

It can be a bit hard to Focus @ 400x zoom.

You look at individual Trichomes.







This thread has some of my outdoor macro shots from last year:

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/146470-macro-shots-my-indica-outdoor.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## Xare (Aug 12, 2009)

Flowering day 60 !

Many of the trichomes are looking milky to me today. 

Here is a single calyx from the very top of the plant: 














And here is a leaf from the side of a bud:















After looking over the plants with the cam I see some clear and mostly milky. So I think I will give them another 2 days at least. 

Its hard to be patient hehe.


----------



## bigbrew (Aug 12, 2009)

Looking Gooey. I think you and gypsy should start a super bud porn thread with massive trich pics only. You guys have both taken some really really nice photos.

Im playing the waiting game right now too. I think im gonna chop on friday. I did have to chop one girl early due to root rot. Got about a quarter and its real tasty for being two weeks early and only a few days cured.

I did try the water cure thing on a small sample and did not really care for it. Super strong, but no flavor, and smells like tea.


----------



## Xare (Aug 12, 2009)

Yea, I will take alot of close up pics when they come down. 

The scope is very handy for checking the ripeness of your crop. But you need steady hands to take shots that are not blurry. 

During harvest I will take some clear closeups while its still fresh. 

Its best to take a small piece off and set it on the table. That way you can rest the scope and focus better. 

One other feature I have not tried yet is to take video with it.


----------



## Xare (Aug 13, 2009)

Day 61 of flowering:

























One of my Purple Plants.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 13, 2009)

so awesome....!!!!

can we see a shot of the whole plants?


----------



## Xare (Aug 13, 2009)

Right at this moment I don't have the other camera, but I will take shots of the full clones at harvest time for sure. ( another day or so )

And I will show you guys my vegging chamber, its full with my mothers to be and the next round of clones in hempy's.


----------



## Xare (Aug 14, 2009)

Here is the Veg Chamber:

On the right of this pic you see a basil clone in hempy and my mini bubble cloner with 4 cuttings in it. 

Its just another 2 liter with an airstone in it. I have the cuttings held up by a piece of Styrofoam.










Update Day 62 of Flowering:


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 14, 2009)

beautiful...


----------



## Xare (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Gypsy,

I have not looked over the trichs yet today but I think 65 days max.


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 14, 2009)

so ur gonna chop soon time eh??? what do u think ur gonna pull of each??? realistic guestamite???


----------



## Xare (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, I think overall my plants are too short this first SOG run. 

A guess, maybe 10 grams per clone ?

For my next rotation I would like to get the clones to at least 10 inches before the switch to 12/12

Overcrowding has not really been an issue this run so next run they can be a bit bigger.


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 14, 2009)

im jus wondering cuz i to was thinkin bout 2liter bottles and wasnt sure if theres enuff root room or if theyde be to close together... i have a few clones in them now and i hate havin to water them so often... i originally was think bout those party cups, tried for a bit... waaaaaay to much watering... what if the hole was higher up so a bigger res??? think it mite be too much???


----------



## Xare (Aug 14, 2009)

I found that the one hempy I have in 100% perlite (test hempy) dries out alot faster. 

The 25% vermiculite 75% perlite mix holds more water up in the root zone. 

I water every other day with about a 2 inch rez for each two liter. 

Once I went 3 days but I saw slight wilting. 

I do not think the plants are very rootbound. But I wont be able to really take a good look at the roots for another couple of days. 

I had a roma plant in a 2 liter hempy that got root bound, but it was twice the size of my clones. And it was not lolly popped. But it was drinking very fast...


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 14, 2009)

ya... im useing 100% perlite.. i was thinking bout gettin some vermic to keep in moisture


----------



## Xare (Aug 14, 2009)

Some extra details about watering two liters.

24 hours after I feed, the water in the rez is mostly drank up. For the next day its the water in the vermiculite that the plants are using.



This current run my drain hole in the hempy two liter is 2 inches up from ground level. 

For this next run I made the buckets with a 2 and 1/4 inch rez in anticipation of going a bit bigger. 

Also if you think about it, the bottom of the two liter is stealing some of your volume. The molded plastic feet that are 1/2 up and 1/2 down take away about quarter of your total rez capacity.


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 14, 2009)

Xare said:


> Some extra details about watering two liters.
> 
> 24 hours after I feed, the water in the rez is mostly drank up. For the next day its the water in the vermiculite that the plants are using.
> 
> ...


 true dat.. im actually transplantin a few tonite in to 2ltrs.. ill test it out and put it higher and tell ya how it goes... even tho im 100% perlite


----------



## Xare (Aug 14, 2009)

Checking Trichs of another plant day 62:


----------



## Xare (Aug 15, 2009)

Spider Mites found in the veg area today lol

I just sprayed the little clones with a homemade mite killer. If this does not work I will get some neem oil or something. 



Another Trichome update:


Different plant @ Day 63

A few Amber stalked trichs were spotted.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

Xare said:


> Spider Mites found in the veg area today lol



Oh No!!!!

Sorry to hear bro...

Do we get to see some super close-ups of the bastards?


----------



## Xare (Aug 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Oh No!!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear bro...
> 
> Do we get to see some super close-ups of the bastards?



Sure I didn't take any shots before spraying tho, so here is a Dead Mite.








And some Eggs !


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for that...

I've never had them...

But I had mosquitoes in my res once...


https://www.rollitup.org/bugs/194826-gypsys-bush-has-crabs.html


----------



## Xare (Aug 15, 2009)

My spray has effectively killed the adults but over the next 3 days some eggs may hatch. 

Gonna keep a close eye on them for any Adults. Maybe spray once a day for the next few days. 

I think I got mites because these cuttings were from my outdoor grow 

So far the Flowering area seems to be in the clear.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

Best of luck with them mate...

I have a few berry bushes outside that I would like to grow indoors for the winter..

But I dread bringing pests to my "virgin" op...

Might gave to figure out a way to quarantine them...

Or I might wait for the first good frosty morning...


----------



## Xare (Aug 15, 2009)

Found a few more more mites, Adult and young. 

Here is a pic with some living mites and single eggs, not a cluster. 















I sprayed again with my mixture and it seems to have killed the second wave. 

The battle rages on.


----------



## Xare (Aug 16, 2009)

This morning I did a thorough check of the plants in the veg area, no mites were found. 

There maybe a few eggs left so I need to keep a close eye out for any that hatch. Soon enough the plants will grow and I can remove these lower leafs that had mites. 

On a more positive note, my mini bubble cloner is working fine. 2 of the cuttings are starting to root. The other 2 look healthy and will follow suit shortly. 


The flowering room is at day 64. The fans look "ripe", some purple and some yellow ones that ive pulled off. The plants have been drinking only water for a week. 

I have decided that day 65 will be Harvest.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

WOOT WOOT...



Good luck with the mites mate... I hope you got them all..


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Aug 16, 2009)

Very very nice!

Gypsy reccommended I come take a look, and it did not dissappoint!

Sorry to hear about your mites....

Subscribed and rep+


----------



## IGrowChronic (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice, im planning on doing something like this, wonder what your dry weight will be. Subscribed and +rep


----------



## Xare (Aug 17, 2009)

Group shot before Harvest:

Day 65


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 17, 2009)

wow...


----------



## Xare (Aug 18, 2009)

My first Hempy Harvest !



Here is a load of pics, some of them have the Fans removed.


----------



## Xare (Aug 19, 2009)

Some of the crop hang drying:














My first taste was a bit of Scissor Hash.


----------



## IGrowChronic (Aug 19, 2009)

nice. stoked for the weigh in.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 19, 2009)

Congratulations bro...

You deserve this after all your hard work...!!!

WOOT WOOT...


----------



## Xare (Aug 20, 2009)

Lets make some Bubble Hash from my Close Trim 








I use a one gallon bubble bag kit. 








And my "hands free" bucket rig. 


























I also use a power table top mixer instead of doing it manually. 








Mix for 10-15 mins








I had enough close trim to do a double batch.














I ran the trim with all the bags twice. The 3rd wash yields very little. 









Only a few grams dried but its nice


----------



## Xare (Aug 23, 2009)

Ended up with just under a 1/2 pound of Hydro. 

Works out to about 9 grams average per SOG Clone. And just over .5 grams per watt. 

There is a bit of room to improve but I am very happy with the final result. 









​


----------



## IGrowChronic (Aug 23, 2009)

very nice, and once clones were rooted...how many days untell harvest?
great job. rep+


----------



## IGrowChronic (Aug 23, 2009)

my bad, cant rep+ ive already repped you. 
i looked back a page and found 65 days.
great job again.


----------



## stuboy892003 (Aug 23, 2009)

i have just read through your journal and thats a great grow


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 28, 2009)

Xare said:


> Ended up with just under a 1/2 pound of Hydro.​
> Works out to about 9 grams average per SOG Clone. And just over .5 grams per watt.​
> There is a bit of room to improve but I am very happy with the final result.​


 would be too, nice job man, + rep!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 28, 2009)

Weirdest technique I've ever seen, But dude those are some nice lookin' nuggets..
And the yield ain't too bad either under a 400W.
I don't really understand the whole Hempy bucket technique.. But I'll be googling it to learn more 
+rep!


----------



## merahoon (Aug 29, 2009)

Just found your thread. Great thread man! You really did a good job explaining everything throughout your grow. I've been looking into the whole hempy style lately and came across you thread and it has made things a lot more clear just from reading it through. Thank you and good job!


----------



## Xare (Aug 31, 2009)

The used substrate hempy mix, roots and all, was dumped in my compost pile. 

I took a close look at the roots at this time. The pots did not look root bound at all. The mix had a very clean healthy root smell. I did not see any algae. 

A few tap roots were down in the reservoir but the majority of the roots had propagated the entire bottle. 

However my 100 % perlite hempy test did not have the same root structure. 

Instead of the roots growing throughout the entire substrate mix, the roots grew in a mat just above the reservoir line. 

The plant was smaller, unhappy and seemed root-bound. 

This was a single test hempy to see if there was a difference between 100% perlite or the 75% perlite / 25 % vermiculite mix that I used on the rest of the plants. 

The difference was quite drastic. The 100 % perlite hempy seemed to dry out alot faster and the root zone above the rez was dry for long periods of time. 

While in contrast, my 75 % perlite / 25 % verm hempy's had a moist root zone. It stayed nicely damp until the next scheduled watering. The vermiculite traps a bit of water and some nutrients, it is slowly released as the perlite evaporates. 

This creates a kind of misty nutrient rich fog in the root zone above the rez. I could see the mist on the sides of the bottle in between chunks of perlite.


----------



## SmashedBobnopants (Sep 1, 2009)

Totally awesome! Thank you for shairing this with us.


----------



## (Butters) (Sep 4, 2009)

Great grow. 

Considering something similar myself after reading through this. Only, I think I would stagger each "row" of 2L bottels in their age so I could harvest every 2 weeks or so. With your yield, it looks like that would come to about 1.5oz per row (i.e. 5 plants per row). Not bad at all for a 400w grow with what appears to be a reasonable amount of work. 

Great takedown here and equally as good journal. +Rep. 

-Butters


----------



## GangstaChronic (Oct 16, 2009)

can this be done with soil and perlite mixture? as if a regular potted plant?

thanks for posting.


----------



## Xare (Oct 17, 2009)

Ive seen others try it with soil, but I like the soil-less Perlite / Verm mix.


----------



## Xare (Oct 17, 2009)

I have 25 clones in rotation now, they are just over halfway done with flower.


Here is a couple Super Macro shots with my new Camera:


----------



## GangstaChronic (Oct 17, 2009)

i have perlite. what if i put the perlite on the bottom 2 inches as you did and soil/perlite mix for the top? 

do u foresee any issues with that?




Xare said:


> Ive seen others try it with soil, but I like the soil-less Perlite / Verm mix.


----------



## Night Claptoman (Oct 17, 2009)

can you explain more about your buckets? 
its a mix of verm and perlite in a 2l bottle with some holes cut at a certain level to let excess water drip out?
than the bottom, lets say inch, will be the reservoir and the plant will "suck" the solution from that reservoir?
and your top watering?
how often do you usualy water?
do you think it would work fine with a 25% coco 75% perlite mix?


----------



## Xare (Oct 17, 2009)

GangstaChronic said:


> i have perlite. what if i put the perlite on the bottom 2 inches as you did and soil/perlite mix for the top?
> 
> do u foresee any issues with that?



Use more perlite then soil and it should work ok. The soil would fulfill the same purpose of the Verm, which is to hold moisture in the root zone.




Night Claptoman said:


> can you explain more about your buckets?
> its a mix of verm and perlite in a 2l bottle with some holes cut at a certain level to let excess water drip out?
> than the bottom, lets say inch, will be the reservoir and the plant will "suck" the solution from that reservoir?
> and your top watering?
> ...


 Hempy is simple, and you have the right understanding of it. 

Yea the Verm and Perlite mix is a Soil-less substrate mix. The rez for my 2 liters is 2 and 1/4 inches. The plants drinks the nutes from the rez in about 1 or 2 days. 

I water every other day and alternate on a schedule to Feed one time and use water only the next time. 

Read around and you will find people who have used the coco mix, I have not tried it yet.


----------



## Night Claptoman (Oct 17, 2009)

Xare said:


> Hempy is simple, and you have the right understanding of it.
> 
> Yea the Verm and Perlite mix is a Soil-less substrate mix. The rez for my 2 liters is 2 and 1/4 inches. The plants drinks the nutes from the rez in about 1 or 2 days.
> 
> ...


Thank you 
I'll give it a try with my next rooted clone. sounds like fun 


and about using soil - wouldn't it grow mold or something if water sits in it for so long?


----------



## Xare (Oct 18, 2009)

GangstaChronic mentioned he would use 2 inches of Perlite only in the very bottom of the Bucket. This will allow the mix to sit above the Reservoir water line.


----------



## Xare (Oct 18, 2009)

A month ago I noticed the mites were trying to take hold again in the Veg Chamber. So I knocked them down with another spray and bought a "Hot Shot No Pest Strip" 

The strip has been working good, and now the veg area is totally mite Free.


----------



## GangstaChronic (Oct 18, 2009)

Xare, thanks for answering our questions.

Your grow looks awesome and inspiring!

i must mention though... i can get 2 z's per plant under a 400 watt if i start flowering at 12 inches...

so 4 plants vs 25 plants... Same yield.

Do you think you would get more per plant if u started flowering at 12 inches? if so... how much per plant do u think?







Xare said:


> GangstaChronic mentioned he would use 2 inches of Perlite only in the very bottom of the Bucket. This will allow the mix to sit above the Reservoir water line.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice grow, great details +rep for you sir.


----------



## Layzieboy (Oct 18, 2009)

Quick question... 

Im doin something like this but im using a 600w hps in a 4 x 4 x 7 cabinet with 36 clones (6x6) under it in 1.5 gallon square buckets 12/12 from clone, i was hoping to yield more than 8 g's per plant, i thought a sog grow would yield ~1 oz per plant.... is there a reason why the yield is low or is this an average yield for a sog?


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Layzieboy said:


> Quick question...
> 
> Im doin something like this but im using a 600w hps in a 4 x 4 x 7 cabinet with 36 clones (6x6) under it in 1.5 gallon square buckets 12/12 from clone, i was hoping to yield more than 8 g's per plant, i thought a sog grow would yield ~1 oz per plant.... is there a reason why the yield is low or is this an average yield for a sog?


It depends on the strain ALOT.
You should average about 15-20g I would estimate, maybe a full O, but I don't do the SCROG thing, too much work, I go for the bigger stuff.
I have some smaller plants tho that are 12/12 from seed, but just potted like the rest, maybe in smaller containers but as long as I get a O a piece I dont mind.

Im stoned, sorry for going on and on.


----------



## Xare (Oct 19, 2009)

The SOG clones I have in flower now were vegged to 10-11 inches tall. 

I do expect to get more yield this crop. Last time I flowered them at 5-7 inches.

So my guess is 3/4 of a lb this time. 

The canopy is much more dense this run.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 19, 2009)

Xare said:


> The SOG clones I have in flower now were vegged to 10-11 inches tall.
> 
> I do expect to get more yield this crop. Last time I flowered them at 5-7 inches.
> 
> ...


Kick ass sea bass.
I've ben playing around growing em in dixie cups, I keep pullin em out tho and moving them to larger buckets as I expand my grow areas LOL so I can never keep em goin.


----------



## Xare (Oct 19, 2009)

Al B Fuct takes clones that are 9-10 inches and when flowered they reach 36 inches... He is a Pro at SOG and does get about an Ounce per clone.

The genetics I am stuck with don't like to stretch that much. 

Tallest I have in flower now is 20 inches.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 19, 2009)

hhmmmm
Man i'm baked.

I doubt I'll try SOG any time soon, check out my dixie thread if you want, nothing at all to brag at, BUT some of them are in flower now in buckets doing very well.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/240613-grow-6-my-dixie-cup.html
Eventually I plan on completing one.


----------



## Xare (Oct 19, 2009)

In a couple days these cuttings will be ready to transplant. Gonna setup another round of 25 hempy's and let them chill in the Veg Chamber till the Flowering batch is done.


----------



## Xare (Oct 19, 2009)

Those rooted cuttings you see came from 5 mothers. I have 35 cuttings in the cloner ATM

4 of the mothers are from my strain of seed that I bred. But 1 is something different. 

Its a clone from a female plant I grew outside over the summer and seeded. 

Inside it grew alot bigger then my seed strain, nearly double in size. (In the same amount of time) I got 10 cuttings from that mother alone. 

I plan on reserving 5 of those cuttings to be mothers and flowering the 5 others to test the quality. If its just as good as my seed stock I will switch to just that one. It should help yield.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 19, 2009)

nice setup bro +rep


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 19, 2009)

oops already reped ya LOL


----------



## Night Claptoman (Oct 19, 2009)

they look fanastish!
wish I had the proper enviroment to pull off such a system.

by the way, I tried to to the hempy thing, check my thread please 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/258570-my-first-run-hempys.html#post3259438


----------



## Xare (Oct 20, 2009)

Group Shot with the HPS on:


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 20, 2009)

mice heads stickin up there Bud.


----------



## GangstaChronic (Oct 21, 2009)

Xare - looking good. looking real good.

how many days in flowering is that pic from?

thanks.


----------



## GangstaChronic (Oct 21, 2009)

Al B Fuct also uses two 1,000 watt lights.

either way i have faith in you. GROW ON! 





Xare said:


> Al B Fuct takes clones that are 9-10 inches and when flowered they reach 36 inches... He is a Pro at SOG and does get about an Ounce per clone.
> 
> The genetics I am stuck with don't like to stretch that much.
> 
> Tallest I have in flower now is 20 inches.


----------



## Xare (Oct 21, 2009)

Those were day 37.

This is 38 with the light off.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 21, 2009)

is this a pic of the new grow
vegged at 1ft


----------



## Xare (Oct 21, 2009)

Yea this is my second rotation in Hempy.

Started veg when they were 8-11 inches actually. 

Last time they were 5-7 inches at start of flower.


----------



## Xare (Oct 21, 2009)

I should mention that they have been eating more then the last run. 

Been feeding with 8-16 lucas formula every other watering. 

They were started on Half strength 5-10 ratio and I upped it as they grew.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 21, 2009)

gr8 shit i will be copying you
1/2p from a 400w not bad less then 10 wks


----------



## Xare (Oct 21, 2009)

Soon I will add a 4 foot T5 to the Veg Chamber. Right now I just have a regular 2 bulb 4 foot shop light.

Tomorrow I have to transplant from the bubble cloner to get 30 fresh Hempy's.

They are gonna have 3 weeks to sit in veg and wait for the flowering ones to finish.


----------



## Xare (Oct 21, 2009)

After I do this transplant I can get back to making some Bubble


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 22, 2009)

Im stoned fellers..... hahahaha


----------



## Xare (Oct 23, 2009)

This cutting had some long roots 









I ran out of mix during my transplant last night, so I had to run over to the hydro store to pickup more perlite. 

While I was there I got a T5 Light setup for my veg chamber. A four foot four bulb fixture. 

Now that I have my veg area up to full speed I can choose what Clone, Seed or Phenotype to run. And I can veg stronger clones for flower.

I just sampled a bit from my outdoor grow and I plan on doing a run with one female I grew outside and made seed with. 

I have 10 cuttings from it I just transplanted and I still have a mother of it inside. I will flower about 5 of them next rotation (indoor test) and reserve 5 of them to become mothers. 

I still have at least 8 mothers of my seed. They will make up the majority of my next run.


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 23, 2009)

Lookin good Bud, keep it up!


----------



## Xare (Oct 23, 2009)

Here is the Veg chamber on day 1 of veg with rooted cuttings. 

The mothers on the left produced the clones in the fresh Hempy's

There are 2 bagseed seedlings in the back for testing way later. And mixed in are a few cuttings from individuals in flower now. I took those the first couple of days of flower to help me select a Phenotype. I have it all labeled. 









Now to see how big these new clones get before Nov 17th - 18th. 


I like my new T5 light, it seems to light my area nicely. And its Bright. My next chore is to make some reflective walls instead of the Black Plastic.


----------



## merahoon (Oct 24, 2009)

Awesome set-up and good turnover. Have you ever considered trying vertical? I'm just curious, not trying to push you one way or the other. I figured if you yielded a hp off of those on a flat garden, how much could you get just by surrounding the bulb?


----------



## Xare (Oct 24, 2009)

I saw pics of a Hempy Vertical grow and it looked interesting. 

A fair amount of planning and work is needed to make the Frame. And iam no carpenter 

Flood tubes would probably be easier then a Vertical Hempy setup.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 24, 2009)

those flood tube cost big $$$


----------



## Phenom420 (Oct 25, 2009)

gettin too complicated for my likes LOL
I just stick with simple soil and DWCs.

Maybe one of these years I'll play with these other methods.


----------



## merahoon (Oct 25, 2009)

I wish I had the link so I could hook you up with it, but, I saw a gentlemen veg his plant out in a flat space to achieive a certain heighth. Once they reached that heighth, then set the bulb hanging vetically. After that, he simply just set his plant in a circle around the buble. Bada bing bada boom! lol. I don't think you would really have to change anything beside the piece that holds your light. But then again, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. You obviously are already doing well in what your doing, so no need to figure out how to setup a vertical unless you like to experiment. Anyhow, keep up the good work man.


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 26, 2009)

merahoon said:


> I wish I had the link so I could hook you up with it, but, I saw a gentlemen veg his plant out in a flat space to achieive a certain heighth. Once they reached that heighth, then set the bulb hanging vetically. After that, he simply just set his plant in a circle around the buble. Bada bing bada boom! lol. I don't think you would really have to change anything beside the piece that holds your light. But then again, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. You obviously are already doing well in what your doing, so no need to figure out how to setup a vertical unless you like to experiment. Anyhow, keep up the good work man.


this is the link you want 
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/256847-dystopias-ppp-250w-vscrog.html
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/256847-dystopias-ppp-250w-vscrog.html
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/256847-dystopias-ppp-250w-vscrog.html


----------



## GangstaChronic (Oct 28, 2009)

how's it going?


----------



## Xare (Oct 29, 2009)

Good, I added a small intake fan for the veg chamber. The T5 puts out a bit of heat and I thought it was prudent. 

Also I lowered the T5 a bit too so now it sits just above the mothers. 


The Clones in Flower are starting to mature a bit. Hairs on some are starting to turn. 


Here is a random Individual on Day 47

pic taken out of room


Top:








middle buds:







Full shot of Clone:


----------



## Xare (Nov 1, 2009)

This Phenotype seems to be maturing faster then the rest. 

Flowering day 50:


----------



## GangstaChronic (Nov 2, 2009)

mmm... looking good. looking real good. keep up the good work


----------



## merahoon (Nov 2, 2009)

looks delicious


----------



## Xare (Nov 9, 2009)

Flowering day 57:


With still a week to go the hempy SOG clones are starting to ripen. 
















In a couple days I will stop feeding them nutes and go with PH'ed water only for the last week. 

Trichs are looking mostly clear with some cloudy.


----------



## GangstaChronic (Nov 15, 2009)

Waiting is the hard part!!! lol

how goes it?


----------



## merahoon (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry if you mentioned this before, but what strain is the one pushing out the beautiful puple colors?


----------



## Xare (Nov 16, 2009)

merahoon said:


> Sorry if you mentioned this before, but what strain is the one pushing out the beautiful puple colors?


 Its a Purple Phenotype within my seed stock. The plants iam growing all came from seed I made. Bagseed hybrids from my saved seeds.


GangstaChronic said:


> Waiting is the hard part!!! lol
> 
> how goes it?


 Chopping tomorrow, its day 65. A few of the tops got bud rot / mold - I did not spray this rotation with Greencure. And I guess the stuff does work because I got some mold this time...


----------



## GangstaChronic (Nov 23, 2009)

mold rot? interesting. how's your air circulation?


----------



## Xare (Nov 23, 2009)

I have one oscillating fan in my 4 x 4 flower area. It helps the hempy's breathe. And the fan keeps the top of the hempy dry so algae wont grow. 

Humidity is the likely culprit of the budmold.

Iam not worried about it, I cut away the bad stuff and move on. 

This next rotation I will use my prevention spray. Its fair to say will be using the spray as a crutch because I dont want to buy a dehumidifier or up my ventilation. 


Besides that... Ive upped the ante. 

6 rows of 6 two liter hempys !


I have bit of room in the grow chamber to expand by adding 11 more hempys to the flowering rotation, this will fill out about a 3.5 x 3.5 with some space between each clone. 


My idea is to switch to some different genetics I have growing (mothers) and flower some of the old mothers.

The new genetics iam switching to is something I grew outside but its doing much better inside. It grows more vigorously then the plants I have from seed I made. 

So instead of using 25 in about a 3 x 3 space I plan on running 36 in 3.5 x 3.5 and raising my light a bit. 

I have been keeping the light very close to the tops, nearly 7-8 inches. Ive noticed that some leafs under the bright spots look "over worked". And at the edge of the light they looked healthy. So raising the light should be a good for the plants, as well as giving me a larger footprint. 


Right now the new genetics ive labeled "A" are taller then my seed stock clones.

13-14 inches for "A" and 7-8 inches tall for my seed SOG clones. These were cloned at the same time. 

All these clones have been moved to Veg under my 400 Watt HPS. 

5 mothers of "A" are under my T5's along with 2 bagseed hempy for later testing.


What I would like to do is not keep any mothers at all. And with these very vigorously growing new clones I think I can do it. The ones in veg have some nice branches. I plan on taking 40 cuttings of "A" and putting them in my bubble cloner. 

I will do this near Day one of flower. So they can sit in the cloner for 3-4 weeks and then get 5-6 weeks of veg time under my T5's. 

That should give me at least a 12 inch clone for flowering that has some lower branches for cloning. 



Adding 11 hempies and new genetics should be a nice boost to my yield. 

I have one mother of "A" and its double in size to my seed stock mothers. 


This next flower rotation is a mix of my seed SOG clones a few mothers and some "A" clones. 

But after that I predict things will get interesting.


----------



## Xare (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is that purple Phenotype at harvest:
















And some root porn I took while saving the perlite ;p


----------



## Xare (Nov 24, 2009)

Here is a side by side comparison of my "A" genetics vs my seed stock genes. 

These clones were taken as cuttings on the same day and grew in the same area, but clearly the one on the left is much bigger. 









I have been getting 9-10 grams per clone flowering my seed stock genetics, but with "A" I should be able to get 12-13 grams easy.

With the addition of 11 more hempy's (36 total), that will yield me about a Pound at harvest.


----------



## Xare (Nov 28, 2009)

40 fresh cuttings from the mothers labeled "A"

They are getting 5-6 hours of dark then I will put on a timer for 18/6 lighting under my T5's








This is one of the "A" mothers after taking cuttings.
5 are in the veg area with the clones but hopefully I wont need them. 









And this is my flower room that I just switched to 12/12

It has 36 hempy two liters, 6 rows of 6

5 of them are old mothers of my seed. And one is a large old mother of "A"



day 1 flower:


----------



## GangstaChronic (Dec 2, 2009)

so what was the final weight from the 2nd harvest?

thanks.

PS Seriously - Thanks dude.


----------



## Xare (Dec 2, 2009)

9 ounces after losing a few headbuds to budrot. 

So a bit more then the 1st run, overall I think the 2nd run was good but under fed.


----------



## Xare (Dec 2, 2009)

So far since I transplanted the 3rd batch from the cloner into hempy's they have gotten nutes with every watering @ 8-16 lucas ratio 6.0 PH

They were under my T5's for 5 weeks and under the 400 HPS for another week or so. 

The leaf are not quite dark green, some fan leaf are a bit yellow.


Watching the color of the leaf is what I am going by to tell if iam feeding right. My first run I over fed a bit the leaf was dark green and some curled slightly. The second run seemed a bit underfed because the fan leaf looked more yellow overall. 

For the second run I stuck to a Water, Feed, Water, Feed schedule the entire grow. 

For this 3rd rotation I will give water only flushing as I think they are needed.


----------



## Xare (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok, its been awhile since last update so here is whats going on with my Hempy SOG


Its day 35 of flower I think, and the hempys have been drinking 8-16 lucas formula with every feeding. So every two days with no water only feedings. 

Its winter so the plants drinking a bit less and the hempys are breathing less. Meaning less evaporation of water. 


I have all my mothers in the flower area now, 6 of them are 3 weeks behind the rest of the flowering plants. 

So there is 42 hempys squeezed under my 400 watt HPS. A few plants at the back left are not getting optimal light. Their leaf are more dark green then the plants directly under the light, so that tells me they need water only feeding. 


6 mothers of A are in the very front here, they are not in flower yet. week 1

The rest are 35 days of flower:








Canopy shot :







Side View:









The 36 clones of "A"

They are in a mix of permlite/verm that I used once before.

I took them out of the bubble cloner about a week ago.

They look a bit hungry to me. So soon iam gonna flush them with nutes. Pots are a bit heavy, they are not drinking alot yet. 









I have not done any pruning in the flower area.

Just leaving it alone to see how it does this run. 


The clones above have 4 more weeks to sit in the veg area. By then they should be 12 inches and ready to move to flower. 


Harvest is a month from today.


After Harvest I will take clones from the ones in veg. Put those cuttings in the bubble cloner in the veg area. At this time I am keeping no mothers.



So its goes:

Take cuttings from 12 inch plant in veg,

Root in cloner for 3 1/2 weeks,

Transplant to hempy and veg for 5 1/2 weeks till 12 inches

Time to ready hempy for flower = 9 weeks, same as my strains flowering time.


----------



## GangstaChronic (Jan 10, 2010)

amazing. how tall were they at day 35?


----------



## Xare (Jan 10, 2010)

Well today the ones in flower now are around 27 inches. Biggest is about 31, its a clone of "A" These are in full flower and are not getting any taller. 

My vegging clones are 8 inches. They have 3 weeks left of veg and should be at least 12 by the time i need to clone and flower them.


----------



## Xare (Jan 11, 2010)

The new clones are coming along nice. 









There are a couple runts in the batch but I will still have enough material to take clones for the next rotation. 













These lower branches will be my cuttings and anything I dont use for a clone will be removed. 



Here is a Flowering shot on day 44:







Buds are filling in now.


----------



## Xare (Jan 12, 2010)

Important Update ! 

I just got my hands on some Dank Genetics from a friend.  

So I am now the caretaker of two White Widow x Durban Poison clones. No more bagseed breeding for me hehe.









They were rooted in an areo cloner and put in this soil to transport. 

When I got them they looked like this a bit wilty. I also see spider mites on them and maybe a bit of powdery mildew lol.

So I took them out of the little pots and setup a mini bubble cloner. I have them in quarantine and they are getting a treatment to kill the Mites. 

One of them was rooted good, but the other one had a broken taproot. 


Here is a sample of what the end product looks like:


----------



## Xare (Jan 14, 2010)

So this new Genetics is a Sativa Dominant Hybrid. I am told it roots quick and will stretch. Its flowering time is close to the same as the stuff iam running now. 


It gets a bit purple late in flower and looks frosty when done. 


Check out some macro shots of that little bud:


























The white widow trichrome trait is dominate in this hybrid. See how long the stalks are...



Let it be known as the White Poison 

WP for short.


----------



## OpTikPhiber (Jan 17, 2010)

Those are probably some of the kindest macro shots I have ever laid eyes on!!!


----------



## Xare (Jan 17, 2010)

Here is my rooted White Poison cut after being put in a Hempy.

Day 1 of Veg







I had both cuts in the mini bubble cloner for a few days and this cuts roots were getting long and it was ready to be transplanted. The other cut however is not rooted yet. I see the white bumps on the stem so its gonna need a few more days in the cloner. 

My goal is to grow these up as mothers ASAP, so I can switch over to running just the White Poison in my Hempy SOG.


----------



## GangstaChronic (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations on the new genetics! as always.. looking good. keep up the good work.


----------



## Xare (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks, I am happy to have some good genetics to work with. 

The second WP cut is starting to root so by the end of the week it can go in a Hempy too. 

Harvest is one and a half weeks away, and the clones in veg are around 11 inches.


----------



## Xare (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is a top shot on day 53 right after the light went out:


----------



## Knickers (Jan 21, 2010)

Just found it and like it, +rep and subscribed.

I respect your desire to push it to the minute, but I personally think you should really get an extra light. Adding more plants might boost your yield marginally, but I think the lack of light will result in lower bud quality, and just imagine the nugs with a 1000W light... Or two . It would pay for itself... As it always does


----------



## Xare (Jan 21, 2010)

This run is overcrowded with the extra 6 mothers in flower. And I did not remove most of the branching on the clones. So yea the Canopy is very full. 

Next rotation will have 36 hempy's and I plan on removing all the branches. This will help with spacing. 

With my 4 x 4 space I could upgrade to a 600 watter, maybe when I get some White Poison cuttings rolling in I will do that. But Id have to start up a new journal then.

Some thing like:

"White Poison 2 liter Hempy SOG"


Ohh yes I have Plans


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 21, 2010)

> Ohh yes I have Plans


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 21, 2010)

Xare said:


> With my 4 x 4 space I could upgrade to a 600 watter



I like my 600s... but I use them over 3x3 trays... and I would not want them over anything bigger... 48 single cola lollies per light do it just right for me...


----------



## Xare (Jan 22, 2010)

400 watts did ok with just 25 hempys, but now that I have 36 + in flower the edges are not getting good light. 

I had to rotate some from the far corners to the middle.

Maybe next run I will flower under a 600 watt.


----------



## Xare (Jan 26, 2010)

I just took 40+ cuttings of "A" and put them in the bubble cloner. 

Also I removed the other branches on the clones in veg which are now 12 inches tall and ready to be flowered in a day or so.

The 2nd cut of WP has been put in a Hempy to veg and become a mother.


----------



## Xare (Jan 26, 2010)

So I have 36 of these ready to go in flower:







You can see all the lower branching is removed.


----------



## Potato42 (Feb 26, 2010)

I just found this thread, great work! Where is everything at now? I'm curious to know how the last harvest weighed out and what changes you may have made to the new batch. How are the new genetics working?


----------



## Xare (Mar 2, 2010)

Everything is dried now and this harvest brought me in the same, 9 ounces. 

There was no mold because the plants were branchy and thus smaller buds but I also got some small whispy buds. 

And it was harder to trim the whole harvest. It took more time and I got almost double the amount of close trim for hash making. 

So still no real gains in yield from my first run. 




I am going to stop updating this thread now. 

The next batch will be done under a 600 watt digital HPS and with my White Poison Genetics. So I will be starting up a new journal for that in about a month.


----------



## Knickers (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheers for the update!


----------



## Myroaches (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice grow man. I used a few of your ideas.
Instead of the hempy method I use a soil mix in 1/2gal Grow bags sitting on perlite in trays. 3-48'' florescent for veg & 3-400watters for the flower room.
I clone 40 cuts every 3wks under18/6hr schedule.
I use only the best 32 clones for flowering.
Harvest @ 9wks old every 3wks.
Currently running a Random Kush strain, Green Crack and Blue moonshine.
Good luck and Keep us posted


----------



## Xare (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is a link to the new Journal I started. It will follow my White Poison genetics through a hempy sog grow.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/314770-white-poison-2-liter-hempy.html


----------



## GangstaChronic (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks Xare


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey Xare what was your final dry yield off of those 2L Hempys? I really would like to do something like this for my new grow, but maybe something a bit larger so the roots can spread a little more maybe 1G buckets...would this make the plants bigger? Do you think the yield will be a lot larger if you used SCROG on the grow?


----------



## neuro (Apr 6, 2013)

hey Xare  i saw this video on SOG growing a while back, from seemorebuds, he does it in a aquamist system, gets great yields... so i have been growing for a about a year now, autoflowers only, small diesel ryders and some other strains, but always got like 100g on my 400w hps. I think i can do alot better, so i started reading about SOG growing in different mediums, i have been reading your journals for 2 days now, great stuff, i have learned alot! Tnx. I have a question, Could i use coco with perlite 50/50 mix or 75 perlite / 25 coco ? My thinking process is, coco would be more forgiving for a new passive hydro grower. What do you think?


----------

